

Show HN: Ceremony – Wedding photos and videos from every guest - lentil
https://ceremonyapp.com/

======
lentil
We've been working on a new mobile app, Ceremony, to make it easy for people
to collect and share photos at weddings (or similar events).

We still have some features to finish up, but it has reached a point now where
we think it's complete enough for folks to use. Would love to hear any
feedback you have!

~~~
celticninja
I had the very same idea last week while watching friends swapping pictures at
the end of a weekend away.

Looks great, the only thing I would say is there are events outside of
weddings where this would work so don't leave other casual occasions out of
your marketing plan.

~~~
lentil
Great minds think alike, right? ;)

Good point about including other types of occasions in the marketing. We
intentionally started out with a really narrow focus, but adding some examples
of other situations where the app could be used sounds like a good idea to me.

~~~
celticninja
You could always release a revised version under another name that was not do
heavily linked to weddings. Anything wedding related can be charged at a
higher rate so your $5 price is worth paying for those special events,
although probably only paid by one or two people (bride and groom) . If it is
juts me and my mates at a weekend away the we would all want the pictures so
would all want the paid for version but $5 is well above the impulse range. If
it was $2 or even $1 you would be looking at selling a paid version to every
attendee.

------
stevesearer
Looks like a nice alternative to using public hashtags on instagram.

A couple questions off the top of my head: 1) can you join an event you
haven't been specifically invited to? 2) my wedding was at a ranch away from
cell service, do you need to be connected in order to use Ceremony?

~~~
lentil
Hi, thanks for the feedback!

To answer your questions...

1) Yes, if you know the event code. Every event gets a unique code, and you
can share that code with people to allow them to join. (The codes start out
randomly generated, but you can also customize them to something more
memorable if you want).

2) You do need to have network in order to initially join or create an event.
But once you're in the event you can create posts and they'll be stored
locally. Once you get back online it'll sync your posts up to the shared feed,
and download any new items you haven't seen yet.

------
cuu508
It looks straightforward and clean. Pricing makes sense as well. Kudos!

